

Your product is like a sandwich: most will buy it without the pickles - vlokshin
http://blog.darwinapps.com/post/46262508125/your-product-is-like-a-sandwich-most-will-buy-it

======
skisly
Yeah you are right. But it's so good to have 'Pickles' in products. And you
can't stop adding more and more.

~~~
vlokshin
You CAN stop, it's just very difficult to hold back and deny your product the
latest and greatest when you're already at full-speed :)

